

Data Visualization and D3.js Newsletter - Issue 59 - sebg
https://www.dashingd3js.com/data-visualization-and-d3-newsletter/data-visualization-and-d3-newsletter-issue-59

======
lingben
is there a demo for this one?
[https://github.com/lugolabs/circles](https://github.com/lugolabs/circles)

~~~
sebg
check out [http://www.lugolabs.com/blog/2013/12/24/create-circular-
svg-...](http://www.lugolabs.com/blog/2013/12/24/create-circular-svg-charts-
with-circles) \- when the page loads you can see the circle animations.

~~~
lingben
thanks, I assumed they would be interactive (grab the edge and move it) but
they're not

~~~
sebg
Have not explored Circles enough to know how to do it in that library. That
said, you could build something like that with D3.js.

